# Durchlauf verschiedener Webseiten



## Emotion (24. Jan 2004)

Ich bräuchte eine Java sript das Webseiten aplkappert so wie hier im beispiel.
www.blablupp.de/session.php?=23
und nach einer sekunde auf
www.blablupp.de/session.php?=24
schaltet und so weiter.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Emotion (27. Jan 2004)

schnelles forum, wirklich -.-


----------



## bummerland (27. Jan 2004)

Emotion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schnelles forum, wirklich -.-



liegt vielleicht daran, dass das ein *Java*- und kein Javascript forum ist  :!:  :?: 

mach dir ein frameset, wo du dir im oberen frame ne funktion schreibst, die alle x sekunden ne die adresse des anderen ändert.


----------



## Emotion (27. Jan 2004)

Ja hab ich probiert aber wenn ich


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3; URL=http://www.blabla.de/" target="Frame 2">
```
eingeb geht das nich. hast du eine idee wie ich das realisieren könnte? Mir hat jemand gesagt das es mit java geht

thx


----------

